# Help Please?



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

Hi

Recently i had some pigeons lay eggs i had two from my dove and his wife and two from lady lucky and shadow.
Lady Luckys first egg hatched and was doing great the other did not she threw the 'bad' egg out and nothing had developed that happens i guess?
But sadly her baby reached 3 days old and died but i have no idea why,(s)he was in the nest and full and did not have canker as i checked but there was no clues to what had killed (s)he,it was also hot aswell so it wernt like mom had flew off and let it get cold plus she never moves from her babys.
Doves and speckles...
They had two eggs too and like the others the first egg hatcehd and is still doing great but the same happend with the other egg but only this one had developed and was a full grown baby inside and i did feel it knocking after the otehr one hacthed and i guess that can happen too? as it is their first struggle in life to brek free and unforunatly this one did not break free 
But now i dont know whats happening with the other baby shes 3 days old todayt and does not look good she was great yesterday and i went in the she earliar today (as the floor is fixed but stiull looking for a loft) and the poor baby is very pale looking to me but still shes full no canker and she warm what could be wrong with them? you may ask how i know theres something wrong with her but like every pigeon owner you know your piggeons dont you?
Any advice please please help

Thanks everyone 

Heather


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear about your babies.

The babies not hatching out of the egg can be a calcium problem, but since you are losing a number of them, you really need to get a necroscopy done on the dead baby or babies. 

Although we cannot make any diagnosis here, there may be E coli, or Salmonellas causing the deaths, but you need to get the birds diagnosed, and get the appropriate treatment. You will also need to clean up the entire loft and disinfect everything. A proper PH needs to be maintained also.

You can use Apple cider vinegar, 2 tablespoons per gallon of drinking water. This will help prevent alot of problems, but now you need to concentrate on the diagnosis, treatment, and clean up.


----------



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

*Hi Treesa*

Hi 

Sadly my last remaining baby passed away also at 2:56.the only thing i'm not to sure about is the smell that was coming from inside the mouths like the food smelt or something?
so how do i get necroscopy done? 
Where do i go to ? Is it free ?

Heather


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You really need to get some parental help with this. An avian vet can either do such proceedure, or they can refer you to a lab or university that does this. Get the bird in a clear air tight sealed bag and refrigerate. 

Time is of the essence.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Heather, 


The correct Humidity of the Egg Shell is very important, and Brooding Parents-to-be must be provided opportunity for regular Baths for their underfeathers to bring moisture to the Nest and to the Eggs...

Babys can have a far far harder time pipping, if this is not done...


What is the diet of these Parent Pigeons and Doves?

How are they being kept?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

*Hi Phil*



> The correct Humidity of the Egg Shell is very important, and Brooding Parents-to-be must be provided opportunity for regular Baths for their underfeathers to bring moisture to the Nest and to the Eggs...


But the other egg hatched so i dont think there was anything wrong with the humidity of the egg shell -Was it?-



> Babys can have a far far harder time pipping, if this is not done...


Pipping? is that hatching?



> What is the diet of these Parent Pigeons and Doves?
> 
> How are they being kept?


I feed them a very good pigeon mix from our local pet store they told me they would be very happy with this and they were right they dont leave any 
I also feed them the reddish grit as they said this is the best grit for themand raising babies.

they are being kept good also just as good as any other pigeons owner ofcorse


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Heather, 


Yes, 'pipping' is hatching...

Well...if you had any Eggs develop but that did not hatch ( or 'pip')...the humidity of the Eggs and Nest might have been what made the difference.

Otherwise, as far as new Babys dieing...can you review the Parent's drinking Water situation? And Water Bowl practices?

I can not seem to think of much for ideas on this one...other than something might have been effecting these Babys which came from either the food or Water, unless there is fighting between Adults going on where Babys can get trampled or bruised and so on, which when they are very young like that, can of course kill them easily...


Good luck..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------

